# Risquit & Lirum! My first rats!



## Bloomin (Sep 17, 2009)

Risquit 











Lirum











These are my first rats! 
They're brothers ^_^


----------



## abazoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Awh, they are adorable! CongRats!


----------



## Bloomin (Sep 17, 2009)

hehe thanks! ;D more pictures to come~


----------



## bipolarwreck (Sep 21, 2009)

theyre almost twins!

so cute!


----------



## demented (Jun 29, 2009)

Congrats on your first Rattie pair! I am on my first pair and I adore them. They are the most awesome pets ever. How did I live without them before?! Good luck with them and I can't wait to see more photos!

~Morgan


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

congratulations on getting your first pair of rattys

what colour are they?
i'm blind so cant see picks


----------



## silverlollipops (Sep 6, 2009)

cuteness overload!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Junebug! (Aug 4, 2009)

So cute! I just got my first pair recently, too.



demented said:


> Congrats on your first Rattie pair! I am on my first pair and I adore them. They are the most awesome pets ever. How did I live without them before?!
> ~Morgan


I totally agree!


----------



## amruiz (Sep 30, 2009)

Aww. They are just the cutest! Congrats on your new babies!

Btw, Junebug, I couldn't help but laugh while reading your sig. It's so true, but so cute!!


----------

